# air bag control module



## siucw (Sep 25, 2004)

The air bag light on the dash of my 1996 nissan altima gxe started flash on and off. I took to the mechanic and he scanned the car and told me the air bag control module need to be replaced, and he had to order a new part from nissan dealer, which costs about $740. I asked him that if he could find a used part for me to save some money and he said Nissan upadted the module and I had to buy new one from dealer. Have you heard such thing before, could I find a used one to replace it? Also, since I took my car back yestaday, the light has not been on and off since, does this mean the problem was just intermittent?


----------



## frandsenphilip (Aug 14, 2005)

siucw said:


> The air bag light on the dash of my 1996 nissan altima gxe started flash on and off. I took to the mechanic and he scanned the car and told me the air bag control module need to be replaced, and he had to order a new part from nissan dealer, which costs about $740. I asked him that if he could find a used part for me to save some money and he said Nissan upadted the module and I had to buy new one from dealer. Have you heard such thing before, could I find a used one to replace it? Also, since I took my car back yestaday, the light has not been on and off since, does this mean the problem was just intermittent?


Hi, 
My name is Philip. I work for Quality Auto Parts in Mobile, Alabama. The answer to your question is, yes, tehre is an air bag control module. "Control module" is a fancy term for "computer." In modern vehicles there will be a number of these "modules" or computers. This particular one, of course, controls your air bag system. As this is a 1996 Nissan Altima, to get it from the dealership is indeed expensive. You can usually obtain one from a salvage yard or used car parts broker for much less. What is crucial for these computer modules, however, is the IDENTIFICATION number on the module itself. You can find out yours by either looking at the module itself (if out of the car), or contacting a Nissan dealership with your VIN and asking what ID number it has. Then, you can contact salvage yards or used auto part brokers, tell them you have a 1996 Nissan Altima (the GXE trim doesn't matter), that you are looking for the air bag control module, and that you have an ID. Make sure they have a warranty of some time and find out cost plus any shipping. If you wish to call me, I'd be glad to help you out. I am Philip Frandsen at Quality Auto Parts and my phone number there is 251-634-8239. Our website is: http://www.qaparts.com/ . Regarding your question as to the intermittent problem - I cannot answer this as I am not a mechanical diagnostician. Wish you the best!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The light blinking is means the fault is occuring and if it does not come back it is stored. Did he say what the code was because the module sometimes is not at fault.

Troy


----------

